# FIBA, U.S. Basketball sued by Baden for patent infringement



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/business/consumer/articles/0831biz-usabball31-ON.html

I didn't know this. Incidentally, the Lexum Elite Series is approved by FIBA. I wonder if they are jeopardized that for daring to sue FIBA and USA Basketball. It does sound they are in the right on this one. I use the Lexum Elite basketballs for the Xtreme Basketball World, a 4 on 4 league we're starting in Asheville, North Carolina ( www.thexbw.com ), and used them for basketball camps. Nothing but happy with them. I wonder if this isn't really a move to force FIBA to use Baden basketballs. Not that I'd mind, they are superior IMO.


----------

